# Smuggler's Notch Benefits Package Cost?



## cdn_travellr (Apr 5, 2015)

Does anyone know the current cost to buy the benefits package (which includes lift tickets, kids programs, etc. and is good for a fixed number of years) at Smuggler's Notch in VT? From what I can tell you used to be able to buy it from the resort or from Wyndham to use with a unit purchased resale. The most recent info I've seen on the boards is from 2010 though. Any updated pricing or info is appreciated!


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 7, 2015)

Called the owner information center for info on this since we were just at Smuggs and it seems like a nice place to own... BUT the package is now $2500 per person for 20 years. You'd have to do a heck of a lot of skiing for that to be worthwhile.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 7, 2015)

WOW! I tried to find out on our owners Facebook page for you, but I didn't get any responses as of yet. We are not skiers but we had a 20 year plan that was "included" in the purchase price back in 1999 and it was for bo0th winter and summer. We are summer owners- fixed week 30 and a floater attached. We only used the summer benefits a handful of times and never used the winter ones. We usually do paid activities. In a few more years when the package expires we will not renew. We have a clubhouse and a pool where our unit is and, like I said, we do the paid activities or go out on our own in the area. It is a nice place to own at, though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it was always in the $10,000+ range but they didn't attach specific people to it so as long as the owner was there everyone in the unit got the benefits up to the max capacity.  Way back when even renters got it when renting from an owner with the package.  Another think that I think they do now is that it is that price per week that you own and you only get the benefits when using your week or a week at the resort with the package exchanged for another week at the resort.  If you came on an exchange from another resort no benefits or if you exchange in with your floater week if you don't have benefits attached to that week you won't be eligible for the owner discounts.


----------



## jj155112 (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you have to own there to be able to ski when you stay?


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 7, 2015)

jj155112 said:


> Do you have to own there to be able to ski when you stay?



I don't think so. The locals use the lifts- they have to pay, of course.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 7, 2015)

cdn_travellr said:


> Called the owner information center for info on this since we were just at Smuggs and it seems like a nice place to own... BUT the package is now $2500 per person for 20 years. You'd have to do a heck of a lot of skiing for that to be worthwhile.


So the up front equivalent of $125 a year. The is the same as 2-3 day's skiing. $40 a day with the bash badge instead. 


jj155112 said:


> Do you have to own there to be able to ski when you stay?


No and you don't have to stay there to Ski there. Season passes for locals and Bash Badges for those without the 10k plan exist. 

Though I don't have much desire to go back until the put at least one high speed quad in on Madonna. 

In this Vermont winter with temperatures in negative territory lining up for the double and then sitting freezing yo Ass off is not fun skiing. 

Keep going to Jay Peak where lift capacity and water parks are going in.


----------



## jj155112 (Apr 8, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Though I don't have much desire to go back until the put at least one high speed quad in on Madonna.
> 
> In this Vermont winter with temperatures in negative territory lining up for the double and then sitting freezing yo Ass off is not fun skiing.
> 
> Keep going to Jay Peak where lift capacity and water parks are going in.



I have never been there but have a trip planned for December. So they don't have a high speed quad lift? Are the trails good there?

I am mainly interested in ski-in/ski-out resorts. Which resorts are truly ski-in/ski-out (being defined as about 100 yards or less to ski lift or ski trail? 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 8, 2015)

mpumilia thanks for checking, it's much appreciated!

It seems the lady I spoke to did not give the full picture though. I found more info and it's $1250 per person per week for the benefits package however if you buy a fixed week that comes with a second float week (which seems to be a common setup at Smuggs) you *have* to buy the package for both weeks, hence why she quoted me $2500/person. You can buy the same number of packages as the max. occupancy of your unit but are not obliged to. I'm not sure how it works in terms of ID, etc. (for instance if you have guests or relatives staying in the unit). What I'm thinking of doing is finding a unit that only has one week (no float week) and then buying the package only for my husband and myself. Then our lift tickets are paid for for the next 20 years and we also get a discount (I think it's 30%?) on the kids' tickets, lessons, etc. Eventually if the kids no longer want to come then we don't lose out.

In terms of opinions on the resort - we just came back from a weekend of spring skiing and yes the lifts are slooooow but it was sort of part of the charm - the lovely view of the mountains, etc. The skiing was excellent. If you're a pro skiier then I'd agree this may not be the place for you because there are bigger fancier hills and resorts out there. For families though it's a really nice place, and it has a laid-back, friendly feel to it which I found very appealing. The staff are nice and the ski instructors are excellent with both kids and adults. 

jj155112 I wouldn't worry, you'll likely have a great time! And no you don't have to own/stay there to ski. Lift tickets can be bought on a daily basis. Check smuggs.com or liftopia for deals as they sometimes offer discounts or I read that you can buy tickets at some of the local sports stores at a discounted rate. I think here in Canada Costco all sells them, so maybe in the US as well...


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 8, 2015)

jj155112 in terms of ski in/ski out this depends on which building and unit you're in. If you're exchanging through RCI you won't know until you check in and I don't think you can request a specific unit. If you're renting through an owner they should be able to tell you. There are a lot of different buildings and they're very spread out so some are a lot farther from the hill and some are right on it. There is a free shuttle though.


----------



## Grimplin (Apr 9, 2015)

cdn-traveller:

You may want to look at Smuggler's Bash Badge and Bash Badge Plus as a nice compromise. My family went this year and once we bought the Bash Badge plus all skiing was free (because of the time of year). If you are skiing outside of the free zone then your lift tickets are about half price.

Not only that it comes with a host of discounts attached including:
50% off kids camps and group lessons
50% off adult group lessons
50% off the funzone (although I have actually never paid to get the kdis into the funzone as no one ever seems to check for a pass.)
50% off a lift ticket prices at a couple of resorts in Quebec
20% off purchases
I believe 50% off rental equipment


It was a fantastic deal and depending on the weeks you picked up it could be a very viable option.

Now if only I could find the right week fro resale at the right price


----------



## jj155112 (Apr 9, 2015)

What do you think about the skiing at smuggs?


----------



## Grimplin (Apr 9, 2015)

jj155112 said:


> What do you think about the skiing at smuggs?



I think that is a wide open question. It depends on the type of skier you are.

I love the skiing at Smuggs. There is a wide variety of difficult terrain and the lift lines are relatively quick, especially during the week.

Many people complain about the dbl chair lifts, but that is part of the charm of Smuggs for me. Furthermore, once3 at the top of Madonna or Sterling you quickly realize that a high speed quad would just drop too many people too quickly at the top of the hill. The runs are just not wide enough for all those people. You need to actually know how to ski as opposed to some of the other resorts in the area which seem to have widened their runs to accommodate more mediocre skiers.

Some people will find some of the runs too narrow for their taste, lifts too slow or too cold or not enough green terrain, but it all depends on the type of skier and the type of skiing you are looking for.

Furthermore, Smugss children's camps (and even Adult lessons) are awesome. My 9 year old is confident enough to tackle all the terrain at Smuggs now (glades and Black Diamonds) and my 6 year old improved immensely over our most recent trip. They have been to a number of ski resorts, but Smuggs is the place they always want to return to and never want to leave.

I always find the fellow skiers at Smuggs to be friendly and chatty too. It is nice to have the three mountains as the beginners usually stay off Madonna and Sterling until they feel more confident.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2015)

> 50% off the funzone (although I have actually never paid to get the kdis into the funzone as no one ever seems to check for a pass.)



I don't think they have a per use price of fun zone.  You either have a pass and can use or you can't use at all.  If you are their during fringe times I think it is free for everyone.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

cdn_travellr said:


> mpumilia thanks for checking, it's much appreciated!
> 
> It seems the lady I spoke to did not give the full picture though. I found more info and it's $1250 per person per week for the benefits package however if you buy a fixed week that comes with a second float week (which seems to be a common setup at Smuggs) you *have* to buy the package for both weeks, hence why she quoted me $2500/person. You can buy the same number of packages as the max. occupancy of your unit but are not obliged to. I'm not sure how it works in terms of ID, etc. (for instance if you have guests or relatives staying in the unit). What I'm thinking of doing is finding a unit that only has one week (no float week) and then buying the package only for my husband and myself. Then our lift tickets are paid for for the next 20 years and we also get a discount (I think it's 30%?) on the kids' tickets, lessons, etc. Eventually if the kids no longer want to come then we don't lose out.
> 
> ...



It seems ridiculous to have to buy the package for both weeks, as the float weeks are off-season and no "benefits" are available to use then, or at least are very limited. When we bought we weren't aware of the separate benefit fee- it was all put into the purchase price. We own the annual 2 weeks with one fixed and one floater. Also, we bought into the Sycamores when it was just being built and although our unit sleeps 8 we were only permitted the max of 6 benefits. When you check in- they give you the number of passes you are entitled to with lanyards to hold them on.

FYI- there are no one week annual ownerships, except for one fixed week every other year with a floater (off season) in between those years. They are not selling those anymore- Wyndham now handles sales there and theirs' is a points system. The only way to get them is resale, which I see you are considering.


BTW- you can ask an RCI rep to look up the building code for you when you exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have seen early summer weeks (weeks 23 and 24) come with a single fixed week.  There may be some shoulder winter weeks that come that way too but it was never anything I was looking for so I couldn't say for sure.  

If you only want the single week, you may have to go with a resale with a fixed winter one year and float week (spring and fall) on the off year.


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone, this is great info! We're definitely looking resale as I would never buy anything from Wyndham new, not at the prices they charge nowadays.

How difficult is it to trade with other owners if we bought a different week (for instance one of the summer weeks) and tried to trade for week 9 most years? The other option would be trading through RCI but do you have to pay the exchange fee if you're trading back into your home resort?


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think they have a per use price of fun zone.  You either have a pass and can use or you can't use at all.  If you are their during fringe times I think it is free for everyone.



We were told the Funzone is $20 per person without a pass, but other activities like tubing and skating they said you can't do at all without the pass. (Mind you the kids running the tubing did not check). When we went in Sept. the Fun Zone was free as you mentioned above due to it being off-season.

Another question - as an owner in the Summer do you haveaccess to all of the pools? From what I could see on the site it looks like you only gain access to the pool in your condo's "neighborhood" and then you have to have the benefits or a Smuggs Pass to gain access to the other pools but I'm not sure if this is correct?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2015)

As a summer owner (without a benefits package) you only have access to one pool and not the water park pools.  It is generally just your community pool.  

Another option might be a smugglers notch fixed/float that has already been converted to RCI points.  Exchanging for a full week in points 10months plus one day to 11 months the exchange fee is only $40 for a home resort stay for the full week.  A summer week should have the same points as most winter weeks.  Your float week won't have enough points to get a week in the winter in the same size but it may have enough to get you a one bedroom instead of a 2 br.  One problem with using RCI is you can't designate which community although you can get an idea by the configuration 8/6 vs 6/2 etc.  Usually you can find out within 24 hours which building (and then cancel without penalty but not always.


----------



## cdn_travellr (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks tschwa2, that's very interesting! We currently own a Mexican timeshare associated to RCI Points but it doesn't work the same way at all... RCI is so convoluted lol. So that's great to know.

mpumilia have you ever had guests or family stay in your unit? Were they able to use your benefit passes or does it have to be the owner who checks in?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2015)

really?  If you try to book a full week in March at your home resort it doesn't let you do it for $55 (Canadian). It would be in points inventory only so it shouldn't give you a week date it should show you a calander with highlighted days available as a start date.
http://pgs.rci.com/landing/ptr/fees/indexCA.html

I just checked my points account and it isn't working right for me but I am on vacation this week and rarely book at my home resort so I will wait to I get home to contact RCI IT to try to get it straightened out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 10, 2015)

cdn_travellr said:


> Thanks tschwa2, that's very interesting! We currently own a Mexican timeshare associated to RCI Points but it doesn't work the same way at all... RCI is so convoluted lol. So that's great to know.
> 
> mpumilia have you ever had guests or family stay in your unit? Were they able to use your benefit passes or does it have to be the owner who checks in?



They have only stayed in our unit WITH US and could use the benefits. I have never had them stay without us. My understanding is that if- let's say our son wanted to use it without us- he would get the benefits. I would think it would also apply to his girlfriend and friends. But- there is a big discussion going on right now with other owners and management about he whole benefit thing and renter thing so stay tuned....

In terms of trading, Smuggs has an owners network page where owners can swap or rent from each other- only fixed weeks though- not floaters. It's just the luck of the draw there- nothing guaranteed. I would not buy a week you don't want to use in hopes of trading it for a certain week you do want. As for RCI- the same applies. Nothing is guaranteed. Yes- you have to pay an exchange fee and an annual membership fee. I believe if you own RCI points trading back is only $40. If it's a fixed week, you have to pay the full exchange fee.  I stopped using them years ago and now, when I rarely trade, I use the freebie small independents. Or I rent from another owner where I want to go and just use my Smuggs week. For example, I just rented from a Wyndham points owner for XMAS 2015, I had a wish ad on TUG and this Wyndham person answered the ad and said she would book it for me and try for the buildings, size units and dates I wanted. A few years ago I rented a winter week from another Sycamores owner and just used my fall and summer weeks also.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 10, 2015)

cdn_travellr said:


> We were told the Funzone is $20 per person without a pass, but other activities like tubing and skating they said you can't do at all without the pass. (Mind you the kids running the tubing did not check). When we went in Sept. the Fun Zone was free as you mentioned above due to it being off-season.
> 
> Another question - as an owner in the Summer do you haveaccess to all of the pools? From what I could see on the site it looks like you only gain access to the pool in your condo's "neighborhood" and then you have to have the benefits or a Smuggs Pass to gain access to the other pools but I'm not sure if this is correct?


This winter. 
Fun zone was $20 Or included in the club smugglers package. 
Adults accompanying paying kids are free. 

Skating. 
Free ish. If you don't have your own skates then skate rental is $5 and includes usage. Without the pass or badge it is $5

Tubing
Says you need a season pass or club package. 
Did not try to do this with a bash badge. The 4yo too tired by 5pm when this opened. 

Smuggs.com
Click the snowflake on the top right
Click activities and amenities.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think they have a per use price of fun zone.  You either have a pass and can use or you can't use at all.  If you are their during fringe times I think it is free for everyone.


It's $20 And half price with bash badge Or free with season pass. 

This is on their web site


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 10, 2015)

jj155112 said:


> What do you think about the skiing at smuggs?


I enjoyed the skiing there. I only got 4 days this year all at Smuggs (9 month olds mess up your ski season)  

I was skiing with rusty intermediates so mainly stuck to the blues and some of the black shortcuts. 

With no buddies I could not / would not tree Ski but it looked good in there. 

My 4 yo made great progress with the lesson program. They have a great GPS tracking system so you can see what they skied in a day. This is her second year and she is happily riding the chair now. 



Grimplin said:


> Many people complain about the dbl chair lifts, but that is part of the charm of Smuggs for me. Furthermore, once3 at the top of Madonna or Sterling you quickly realize that a high speed quad would just drop too many people too quickly at the top of the hill. The runs are just not wide enough for all those people. You need to actually know how to ski as opposed to some of the other resorts in the area which seem to have widened their runs to accommodate more mediocre skiers.
> 
> Some people will find some of the runs too narrow for their taste, lifts too slow or too cold or not enough green terrain, but it all depends on the type of skier and the type of skiing you are looking for.


The mountain(s) have more downhill capacity than up, especially if you include the glades. Else there would not be a monster line at the lifts. There is plenty of space at the top of the Hill to clear left and right and they could also if need be cut some trees back to the bull wheel. 
This is all about the owners not wanting to drop coin on new lifts. Stowe front four are not overcrowded with all those new lifts. Snow put in a high speed 6 and is not seeing these problems at the top. I'm not saying change them all but the line at Madonna (even when Madonna II is running) is insane.


----------



## jj155112 (Apr 10, 2015)

what is the best mountain for skiing blues at smuggs?


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> It's $20 And half price with bash badge Or free with season pass.
> 
> This is on their web site



Sorry, they must have switched that since I was there 2 years ago.  At that time fun zone was one of the one that was pass/benefits package only.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> They have only stayed in our unit WITH US and could use the benefits. I have never had them stay without us. My understanding is that if- let's say our son wanted to use it without us- he would get the benefits. I would think it would also apply to his girlfriend and friends. But- there is a big discussion going on right now with other owners and management about he whole benefit thing and renter thing so stay tuned....
> 
> In terms of trading, Smuggs has an owners network page where owners can swap or rent from each other- only fixed weeks though- not floaters. It's just the luck of the draw there- nothing guaranteed. I would not buy a week you don't want to use in hopes of trading it for a certain week you do want. As for RCI- the same applies. Nothing is guaranteed. Yes- you have to pay an exchange fee and an annual membership fee. I believe if you own RCI points trading back is only $40. If it's a fixed week, you have to pay the full exchange fee.  I stopped using them years ago and now, when I rarely trade, I use the freebie small independents. Or I rent from another owner where I want to go and just use my Smuggs week. For example, I just rented from a Wyndham points owner for XMAS 2015, I had a wish ad on TUG and this Wyndham person answered the ad and said she would book it for me and try for the buildings, size units and dates I wanted. A few years ago I rented a winter week from another Sycamores owner and just used my fall and summer weeks also.




You bought the pass when it was unit specific.  As long as an owner is present you get passes up to your allowance.  I think the ones they sell now are person specific.  So an owner can purchase 1-8 benefits packages with a specific person listed for each package.  Only the person listed can use the benefits listed.  If someone who is listed isn't there, you can't just substitute another person to use Jane's benefits.  The benefits package you have also lets you use the benefits, I believe anytime even day use of benefits.  The current packages sold are only good using the specific week they are associated with or an rci exchange but only if made using points or tpu's only from a week with a benefits package for the named individual only.  That's how it was explained to me.  I don't know if they will chose to be so exact with the benefits and check the ID of the person checking in to make sure they are benefit eligible or if they will check to make sure you are using your specific week.  My understanding is that is the rules and the can enforce that way if they so chose.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 10, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> You bought the pass when it was unit specific.  As long as an owner is present you get passes up to your allowance.  I think the ones they sell now are person specific.  So an owner can purchase 1-8 benefits packages with a specific person listed for each package.  Only the person listed can use the benefits listed.  If someone who is listed isn't there, you can't just substitute another person to use Jane's benefits.  The benefits package you have also lets you use the benefits, I believe anytime even day use of benefits.  The current packages sold are only good using the specific week they are associated with or an rci exchange but only if made using points or tpu's only from a week with a benefits package for the named individual only.  That's how it was explained to me.  I don't know if they will chose to be so exact with the benefits and check the ID of the person checking in to make sure they are benefit eligible or if they will check to make sure you are using your specific week.  My understanding is that is the rules and the can enforce that way if they so chose.



Really? I never heard of this! I will have to consult with the other owners on our FB page since there is a big scuttle going on about the benefit usage with management.


----------



## Grimplin (Apr 11, 2015)

We were there in March of this year. We went to the funzone twice and tubing twice. No one asked for passes at either. I think it is hit an miss, but even in prime season they don't seem to check. Maybe when it is more busy on the weekends as we did those activities throughout the week.



SMHarman said:


> This winter.
> Fun zone was $20 Or included in the club smugglers package.
> Adults accompanying paying kids are free.
> 
> ...


----------



## persia (Apr 11, 2015)

If you are Wyndham or Smuggs Owners the Smuggs Pass if free for your stay. You still have to pay for children's camp though.


----------

